

Prediction about self driving cars - samstave

A self driving car will be used by a "terrorist" as a car bomb which will result in them being outlawed. This act will be carried out by agents for traditional oil based car companies to protect their interests.
======
RollAHardSix
Air planes weren't outlawed and neither was religion.

Better prediction; if you thought the internet caught on fast, look at
electric vehicles (sure they aren't 'there' yet but they are close &
popular(trendy)). Now take an electric or even gas powered vehicle; and let-
it-drive-itself. This will be wildfire to the public once it's pronounced safe
and legal.

------
antidaily
I predict that in the near future right-wingers will use drug hysteria as a
pretext to set up an international police apparatus.

